

A quick hack to measure iPhone OS distribution - PanMan
http://martijnpannevis.nl/blog/2009/09/12/a-quick-hack-to-measure-iphone-os-distribution/

======
xsmasher
It's difficult to get a statistically meaningful sample from anyone but Apple,
and Apple isn't talking. You must also decide what your audience is - OS
numbers for "web surfers" are different than "game players" are different than
"Facebook users."

Here's another chart showing a huge undercurrent of 2.x users:
<http://www.sunflat.net/en/iphoneoscount/index.html>

My own numbers show about 27% of my users running 2.x, and I suspect it would
have been higher if I didn't restrict my app to 2.2 and above.

